# What does this mean



## kenb12 (Aug 31, 2005)

Using; Adaware and AD Watch.
Each and every time I boot up, the following message is displayed:
Lavasoft Ad Watch
Registry modification detected.
Root:HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
Key:Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Value:NVCPL Daemon
Data:Rundll.exe
C:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll,nvstartup

Do not understand this, stating that a Registry Modification takes place on boot, each and every time.Why should a modification take place every time.
The Registry is a dark and mysterious area, which I will never venture into.
Am scared (not all brave).
Would someone would care to enlighten me. Thanks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2006)

I would say look in your windows startup and see what is loading up when you start. Something like Tune-Up Utilities can help. If you aren't sure about a start up file google it. You may find it can be as simple as deleting the file from there. It may even be a file called nvstartup.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

nvcpl.dll is the nvidia tabs in your Control Panel > Display Properties.

It looks like Ad Watch is detecting it at startup and displaying a popup. There should be an option in Ad Watch to hide popup notifications or to set nvcpl.dll as 'safe'.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2006)

Damn, I didn't catch that. I guess you could set it as an exclusion within the programs that are seeing it.


----------

